# Ratio of Kosher salt



## Biggy1 (Jan 12, 2020)

What the ratio of Morton's coarse kosher salt and Morton's Kosher salt?


----------



## mike243 (Jan 12, 2020)

I really don't understand the ? , these days salt can be the devil to some folks, it always perks food up , weights are the same but you probably get more melted into the food with the finer ground as it dissolves easier, years ago when I would make up a rub I would do same amount salt/pepper but add salt separate these days to cut down some. its better to under salt than over imo.


----------



## Rico123 (Jan 12, 2020)

Biggy1

Perhaps this will help:  








						The Science Of Salt
					

Here's what you need to know about table salt, kosher salt, pickling salt, sea salt, seasoned salt, curing salts, and how to use them. Learn also about brines, measuring different salts, and the health aspects of salt.



					amazingribs.com
				




Note:  I disagree with authors claim's about, salt consumption.  It  used to be low sodium diet 1500mg daily limit, now1500mg is max for all!


----------



## Biggy1 (Jan 12, 2020)

mike243 said:


> I really don't understand the ? , these days salt can be the devil to some folks, it always perks food up , weights are the same but you probably get more melted into the food with the finer ground as it dissolves easier, years ago when I would make up a rub I would do same amount salt/pepper but add salt separate these days to cut down some. its better to under salt than over imo.


So 72 grams of regular kosher salt is the same amount as coarse kosher salt  ?


----------



## mooncusser (Jan 12, 2020)

Reminds me of the question: Which weighs more, 2000 pounds of feathers or 1 ton of bricks?

I don't know if there's a conversion between coarse and regular, but seems to me they'd be similar if measuring by weight.  Guess it's possible to have a difference measuring by volume (eg, tablespoon) but don't know if it would affect a recipe.

What are you cooking that raises the question?


----------



## Biggy1 (Jan 12, 2020)

mooncusser said:


> Reminds me of the question: Which weighs more, 2000 pounds of feathers or 1 ton of bricks?
> 
> I don't know if there's a conversion between coarse and regular, but seems to me they'd be similar if measuring by weight.  Guess it's possible to have a difference measuring by volume (eg, tablespoon) but don't know if it would affect a recipe.
> 
> What are you cooking that raises the question?


Just asking if a recipe calls for a tablespoons of kosher salt are they the same since coarse kosher salt has bigger flakes than kosher salt.


----------



## Biggy1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rico123 said:


> Biggy1
> 
> Perhaps this will help:
> 
> ...


Got it  thank you.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 12, 2020)

Biggy1 said:


> Just asking if a recipe calls for a tablespoons of kosher salt are they the same since coarse kosher salt has bigger flakes than kosher salt.



Now I see where you are headed, but I've never seen "coarse" Kosher, but I've seen different salt structure in different brands.  Diamond Crystal Kosher is coarser than Morton's Kosher.  Consider this... 1 tablespoon of granular canning salt = 1-1/2 tablespoons of Morton's Kosher or 2 tablespoons of Diamond Crystal Kosher.  This is why it's best to stick with one brand, and even better to weigh your salts for consistency in rubs, cures and general brines.   Some exceptions to the weight rule would be seasoning a brisket or butt, or when making  my chilling brine for boiled shrimp: 1.5 quarts of water, 5 cups of ice and 2 tablespoons of salt is my recipe, but the shrimp has now been cooked and I do measure the water and salt by volume, then eyeball the ice until I get the temp down to 40°.


----------



## Rico123 (Jan 12, 2020)

thirdeye
  Good Points!

Watch out for 'double brine' as well:

If you brine meat "liquid or dry" then use a rub containing salt, you've dbl brined.

If (poultry or pork) have been "Plumped" injected with brine, it may say on the pkg (flavor enhanced, self basting, or basted), it's been plumped or brinded already.  Do not brine plumped food.  Ask the butcher, if like me you can't see the fine print


----------

